
Fifth-generation broadband wireless threatens weather forecasting - severine
https://physicstoday.scitation.org/doi/10.1063/PT.3.4267
======
severine
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19674218](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19674218)

668 points by szczys 7 months ago | 481 comments

